# Erreur de connexion application Facebook



## Natacha28 (24 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
Depuis maintenant 2mois, je n’arrive pas à me connecter sur mon application Facebook, le message suivant s’affiche : Erreur de Connexion Une erreur inattendue s’est produite Veuillez essayer de vous reconnecter 
J’ai désinstallé l’application et réinstallée, j’ai la dernière version de l’IOS 14.4.1, mes identifiants sont les bons car j’arrive à me connecter sur mon compte FB sur mon ordi et en passant par Safari sur mon IPhone , j’ai réinitialiser les paramètres réseaux, j’ai éteins mon téléphone et rallumé mais rien de tout ça fonctionne... j’ai signalé mon problème à Fb mais pas de solutions apportées... 
Quelqu’un aurait une idée pour m’aider à résoudre mon problème svp ? 
Natacha


----------



## Rannvro (25 Mars 2021)

Bonsoir,

Vous pourriez essayer ceci :

- Passez de la connection Wifi à la 4G ou autre en ayant désactivé le Wifi à moins que ce soit déjà le cas.

- Effacez toutes les données de l'application Facebook sur votre iPhone dans " Réglages " , " Applications " , " Gérer les applications " , " Facebook " , " Effacer les données " , " Effacer toutes les données " , ensuite, allez dans " Réglages " , " A propos de cet iPhone " , " Stockage " , " Données en cache " , " Effacer les données en cache " .

- Réinitialisez les réglages de localisation / vie privée - toutes les applications qui utilisent votre position devront à nouveau avoir un accès autorisé - allez dans " Réglages " , " Général " , " Réinitialisation " , " Réinitialisation de la localisation / vie privée " .


----------



## Aïcha (17 Avril 2021)

Natacha28 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Depuis maintenant 2mois, je n’arrive pas à me connecter sur mon application Facebook, le message suivant s’affiche : Erreur de Connexion Une erreur inattendue s’est produite Veuillez essayer de vous reconnecter
> J’ai désinstallé l’application et réinstallée, j’ai la dernière version de l’IOS 14.4.1, mes identifiants sont les bons car j’arrive à me connecter sur mon compte FB sur mon ordi et en passant par Safari sur mon IPhone , j’ai réinitialiser les paramètres réseaux, j’ai éteins mon téléphone et rallumé mais rien de tout ça fonctionne... j’ai signalé mon problème à Fb mais pas de solutions apportées...
> Quelqu’un aurait une idée pour m’aider à résoudre mon problème svp ?
> Natacha


Bonjour moi aussi j’ai le même problème vous avez résolu ?


----------



## Natacha28 (18 Avril 2021)

Aïcha a dit:


> Bonjour moi aussi j’ai le même problème vous avez résolu ?


Non malheureusement...


----------



## Oussleboss (29 Avril 2021)

Natacha28 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Depuis maintenant 2mois, je n’arrive pas à me connecter sur mon application Facebook, le message suivant s’affiche : Erreur de Connexion Une erreur inattendue s’est produite Veuillez essayer de vous reconnecter
> J’ai désinstallé l’application et réinstallée, j’ai la dernière version de l’IOS 14.4.1, mes identifiants sont les bons car j’arrive à me connecter sur mon compte FB sur mon ordi et en passant par Safari sur mon IPhone , j’ai réinitialiser les paramètres réseaux, j’ai éteins mon téléphone et rallumé mais rien de tout ça fonctionne... j’ai signalé mon problème à Fb mais pas de solutions apportées...
> Quelqu’un aurait une idée pour m’aider à résoudre mon problème svp ?
> Natacha


Bonjour toujours ne fonctionne pas ? J'ai le meme probleme depuis 3 mois


----------



## Natacha28 (29 Avril 2021)

Oussleboss a dit:


> Bonjour toujours ne fonctionne pas ? J'ai le meme probleme depuis 3 mois


Bonjour, je viens de réussi à me connecter aujourd’hui même sans faire quoique ce soit de plus que ce que je n’avais déjà fait... bizarre...


----------



## Oussleboss (29 Avril 2021)

Natacha28 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Depuis maintenant 2mois, je n’arrive pas à me connecter sur mon application Facebook, le message suivant s’affiche : Erreur de Connexion Une erreur inattendue s’est produite Veuillez essayer de vous reconnecter
> J’ai désinstallé l’application et réinstallée, j’ai la dernière version de l’IOS 14.4.1, mes identifiants sont les bons car j’arrive à me connecter sur mon compte FB sur mon ordi et en passant par Safari sur mon IPhone , j’ai réinitialiser les paramètres réseaux, j’ai éteins mon téléphone et rallumé mais rien de tout ça fonctionne... j’ai signalé mon problème à Fb mais pas de solutions apportées...
> Quelqu’un aurait une idée pour m’aider à résoudre mon problème svp ?
> Natacha





Natacha28 a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens de réussi à me connecter aujourd’hui même sans faire quoique ce soit de plus que ce que je n’avais déjà fait... bizarre...


La chance c bizarre leur système sa me rend fou lol pourtant je l'ai fait leur dernière mise à jour la ...


----------



## Maurane tana (11 Juin 2021)

Aïcha a dit:


> Bonjour moi aussi j’ai le même problème vous avez résolu ?


Bonjour vous avez pu trouver une solution? J’ai également le même problème


----------



## leeloo.minai (19 Août 2021)

Bonjour à tous. Depuis quelques jours je rencontre ce message d’erreur quand j’essaye de me connecter sur l’app Facebook : « Une erreur inattendue s’est produite. Veuillez essayer de vous reconnecter. »

J’ai beau réessayer cela ne fonctionne pas. J’arrive à me connecter sur safari sans aucun problème. J’ai réinstallé plusieurs fois l’application, redémarré mon téléphone, pas moyen de faire marcher ce truc…
Aidez moi svp


----------



## Robert (13 Septembre 2021)

Natacha28 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Depuis maintenant 2mois, je n’arrive pas à me connecter sur mon application Facebook, le message suivant s’affiche : Erreur de Connexion Une erreur inattendue s’est produite Veuillez essayer de vous reconnecter
> J’ai désinstallé l’application et réinstallée, j’ai la dernière version de l’IOS 14.4.1, mes identifiants sont les bons car j’arrive à me connecter sur mon compte FB sur mon ordi et en passant par Safari sur mon IPhone , j’ai réinitialiser les paramètres réseaux, j’ai éteins mon téléphone et rallumé mais rien de tout ça fonctionne... j’ai signalé mon problème à Fb mais pas de solutions apportées...
> Quelqu’un aurait une idée pour m’aider à résoudre mon problème svp ?
> Natacha


Bonjour j’ai le même problème que vous et je n’arrive toujours pas à me connecter ….


----------



## Teiki (16 Septembre 2021)

Robert a dit:


> Bonjour j’ai le même problème que vous et je n’arrive toujours pas à me connecter ….


As-tu trouvé une solution ? J'ai également le même problème


----------



## Maurane (20 Septembre 2021)

Leonardo12 a dit:


> Est-ce que vous avez trouvé une solution ? A mon avis, une partie du réseau de votre région est bloqué et je suis sur que l’administrateur cherche une solution pour y remédier.


Bonjour. Je n’ai toujours pas trouvé de solutions. 5 mois déjà. C’est fatiguant



Leonardo12 a dit:


> Est-ce que vous avez trouvé une solution ? A mon avis, une partie du réseau de votre région est bloqué et je suis sur que l’administrateur cherche une solution pour y remédier.


Je suis vraiment bloquée



Rannvro a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Vous pourriez essayer ceci :
> 
> ...


J’ai essayé ça. Aucun résultat. Que faire ?


----------



## lily__ (9 Octobre 2021)

Maurane a dit:


> Je suis vraiment bloquée


pareil , ça fait plus de 6 mois , toujours aucune solution..

J'ai le meme problème , avez vous trouvez une solution ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

Quel iOS ?


----------



## Berci (20 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour, avez vous pu résoudre le problème ?


----------



## Sylla soumaila (18 Janvier 2022)

J'ai également le même problème franchement ça me saoul


----------



## Sylla soumaila (18 Janvier 2022)

J'ai tout essayé mais ça n'a absolument rien donné pfff!


----------



## love_leeloo (19 Janvier 2022)

passer par Safari ne marche pas ? sinon, ne plus utiliser FaceBook. c'est radical, mais plus de pb


----------

